#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  2 or 3 bed house wanted in Samui

## Marmite the Dog

I'm looking for a 2 or 3 bedroomed house with green surroundings/views, in a  quiet area, for up to 30k per month for a minimum of 12 months. Good  internet is essential.

If anyone has any leads, I'll send a greenie.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

I will call my buddy down there today marmers.  Is it for you?

----------


## Norton

Must it be Samui?  Is close on mainland OK?

----------


## Dilligaf

kosamuiproperties.com

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I will call my buddy down there today marmers. Is it for you?


It's for my cat.




> Must it be Samui? Is close on mainland OK?


Must be Samui.




> kosamuiproperties.com


Thank you.

----------


## astasinim

Is village life taking its toll already? 
Seriously though, good luck. Im guessing work is taking you down there.

----------


## lom

Lots of houses for rent here, everywhere.
Any special location on Samui?

----------


## aging one

> It's for my cat.


Ya dick!  Remember when you scanned and posted up those old samui pictures for me?  The kid in some of them is now a head honcho.  Do you want a nice place or not?   :Smile:  

New marmers.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is village life taking its toll already? Seriously though, good luck. Im guessing work is taking you down there.


Thank you.




> Any special location on Samui?


Anywhere that's quiet, but isn't too far from places that sell real food (Tesco, etc)




> Ya dick! Remember when you scanned and posted up those old samui pictures for me? The kid in some of them is now a head honcho. Do you want a nice place or not?


Up yer donkey!

----------

